# Redfish Teaser



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

1/0 mustad on this one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like it would make a big presence in the water for sure. Whats the head made of?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. I also tie that pattern onto a Gamakatsu SC15 3/0 circle hook for a Tarpon Teaser.

The head is made by laying up successive layers of UV cure resin. Build up, zap with UV light(torch) and repeat process. Rotary vise comes in handy to self level before hitting it with torch. 

Same can be done with 5min epoxy, but I don't have a fly drier or rod lathe to spin it.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Thixotropic Epoxy*

I stumbled on this stuff from a supplier that does all kinds of hi tech layups. I needed something to work on the "ceiling" when rebuilding the rotted core of my foredeck from the inside. It has the consistency of peanut butter. Not sure about getting a faster curing rate with it but, it was a life saver for me.


----------

